# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  پناهنده فقیری که با یک ایده ترلیاردر شد!

## !Hidden Hacker

با سلام
احتمالاً همه شما اسمی از شبکه های اجتماعی مانند Whats App , Viber و... شنیدین؟
هدف من در اینجا تبلیغ برای این شبکه های اجتماعی بعضاً نامناسب نیست ؛ بلکه تبلیغ اراده ی یک فرد و همراهی سرنوشت به شما دوستان عزیزه که چطور میشه به بزرگان دنیای کامپیوتر پیوست!

*
**
**
جان کوم ؛ پناهنده ای که میلیاردر شد!

*دو دهه پیش در اوکراین خبری از جنگ و شورش نبود...
چیزهایی که انسان های بی گناهی را به کام مرگ کشید و آرزوهای کودکان زیادی را تبدیل به خاکستر کرد ولی همان زمان هم همه چیز خوب و شیرین نبود.فقر، بیکاری، تورم و محدودیت های فزاینده اجتماعی، جایی برای خوش بینی نمی گذاشت. در چنین شرایطی مهاجرت و رفتن به سرزمین های دور دست غربی، تنها راه نجات به نظر می رسید.خانواده های بسیاری با همین بهانه متلاشی شدند و تغییرات بزرگی در بافت جامعه اوکراین اتفاق افتاد؛ تغییراتی که ریشه شورش های کنونی این کشور را هم می توان در آنها سراغ گرفت. 
کودکی ها و معصومیت ها هم توان مقاومت در برابر این موج را نداشتند.طوفان اتفاقات همه را در خود می کشید و به دوردست ها پرتاب می کرد. 
*

۱- از روستا به آمریکا
*
جان کوم یکی از همین کودکان بود.
کودکی از روستاهای اطراف کیف  ؛ شهری که مثلا پایتخت اوکراین بود اما نشانی از جلال و شکوه دیگر پایتخت های اروپایی نداشت.
پدرش مهندس ساخت و ساز بود. بیمارستان و مدرسه و ساختمان های عمومی را می ساخت و تحویل می داد.مادرش خانه دار بود و آنها به سختی هزینه هایشان را مدیریت می کردند تا چیزی برای خوردن داشته باشند.

خانه روستایی شان آب گرم نداشت.هوای سرد زمستان اما رحمی به این شرایط نمی کرد.شلاق سختی ها همچنان ادامه داشت.
طوفان تغییرات سراغ زندگی او و خانواده اش هم آمده بود. اول قرار بود پدرش به آمریکا رفته و بعد آنها را نزد خود فرابخواند اما همه چیز کاملا برعکس شد. جان همراه با مادر و مادربزرگش مسافر آمریکا شد.
سفری به مانتین ویو در کالیفرنیا ؛ سفری که مشخص بود برای همیشه سرنوشت او را تغییر خواهد داد.پدرش در اوکراین ماند و قرار شد در اولین فرصت به خانواده اش ملحق شود.خداحافظی با زادگاه و پدرش سخت بود  ؛ حتی با اینکه موقتی به نظر می رسید.موقتی بودنی که بعدها مشخص شد چقدر خوشبینانه بوده است.دست تقدیر برای جان و خانواده اش ، ماجرای دیگری را نوشته بود.پسر ۱۶ ساله اوکراینی ، باید برای اتفاقات تلخ و شیرین زیادی خودش را آماده می کرد.

*
۲- سرزمین تلخی ها و فرصت ها

*پدر خانواده هیچ وقت پایش را در خاک آمریکا بر زمین نگذاشت.۵ سال بعد از مهاجرت همسر و فرزندش به این کشور، او درگذشت.مرگی در تلخی و حسرت...
سه سال بعد از فوت پدرش، جان تنهاتر شد. مادرش سرطان گرفته بود؛ بیماری بی رحمی که ذره ذره مادر جان را به کام مرگ کشاند. آنها از زمان ورود به آمریکا زندگی سختی داشتند. با کمک یک خیریه اجتماعی در اتاقی دو تخته زندگی می کردند. مادر جان به عنوان پرستار بچه مشغول کار شد و خود او هم کارهای نظافت مغازه ها را انجام می داد.«پیشرفت کردن بدون تغییر امکانپذیر نیست. آن کسانی که نمی توانند ذهنیت خود را تغییر دهند، هرگز موفق نخواهند شد.» جرج برنارد شاو همیشه شوخ طبعی مخصوصی داشته اما این نقل قول او توسط جان کوم کاملا جدی گرفته شده بود. «باید تغییر می کردم. شرایط جدید و فرصت های بیشتری می خواستم. چاره ای جز تغییر نداشتم. فقط می خواستم وضعیت را برای همه خانواده بهتر کنم.»جان در مدرسه به خوبی جا افتاده بود. زبان انگلیسی را به خوبی صحبت می کرد و مشکلی در برقراری ارتباط با دیگران نداشت ولی او کلا علاقه ای به مدل رفتارها در دبیرستان های آمریکایی نداشت.«در اوکراین و روسیه شما با یک گروه کوچک از کودکی تا بزرگسالی همراه هستید ؛ بنابراین دوستی ها واقعی تر هستند و شما یک شخص را کاملا می شناسید.»البته او فرصتی برای این تئوری پردازی ها نداشت.هزینه های زندگی باید پرداخت می شدند.کار در شرکت های امنیتی به عنوان نگهبان و تست کننده ، کار در رستوران ها و هر شغل ساده دیگری که می شد را امتحان می کرد اما از همان زمان می دانست که علاقه اش فقط در یک چیز است.کامپیوترها ، برنامه نویسی ، شبکه و اینترنت.کلیدواژه هایی که می خواست زندگی اش حول محور آنها تشکیل شده باشد.عضویت در یک *گروه هکری* و آشنا شدن با گیک های کامپیوتری متفاوت ، تجربیات جالبی را برای جان نوجوان رقم زد.

*
۳- حتی یاهو هم جذاب نیست

*رفتن به دانشگاه ایالتی سن خوزه گام مهمی در زندگی جان بود. حداقل خودش در ابتدا چنین فکری می کرد ولی اصلی ترین اتفاق زندگی اش، اصلا ربطی به این دانشگاه نداشت. قرار ملاقاتش با برایان اکتون در شرکت یاهو همه چیز را برای هر دو نفر تغییر داد.«از ابتدا فهمیدم که از جان خوشم آمده. او سبک رفتاری جالبی داشت و نسبت به همه چیز عصیانگر بود. من هم چنین روحیاتی داشتم، پس عجیب نبود که درک بسیار خوبی از هم داشتیم.»رابطه جان کوم و برایان اکتون بعد از آن ملاقات ، بسیار صمیمی تر شد ؛ چیزی که سرانجام باعث شد تا جان هم شغلی تمام وقت در یاهو برای خودش دست و پا کند. هر چند که سر و کله زدن با تاسیسات زیرساختی یاهوو و بعدها پروژه های تبلیغاتی ، چیزهایی نبودند که برایش جذاب باشد.

*«شما با این کارها به بهتر شدن زندگی کسی کمک نمی کنید. تبلیغات واقعا هیچ وقت به کسی کمک نمی کند.»*
البته کار در یاهو مزایای متفاوتی هم داشت.برایان اکتون همیشه آنجا بود و می شد ملاقاتش کرد. برایان بعد از مرگ والدین جان نزدیکترین شخص زندگی او شده بود. برای مدت ۹ سال این دو نفر در تمام فراز و نشیب های یاهو همراه این شرکت بودند. سرانجام در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۷ بود که تصمیم به ترک این شرکت گرفتند. خداحافظی از یاهو با تمام خاطراتش برای آنها بسیار آسان بود. بعدها جان در پروفایل لینکدینش نوشت که در طول سال های حضوش در یاهو، کارهایی انجام داده.چنین توصیفی نشان می داد که در آن دوره هیچ گاه نتوانسته به جاه طلبی هایش رسیده و برایشان رویاپردازی کند. سفر به آمریکای جنوبی و خوشگذرانی برای یک سال تنها برنامه زندگی جان و برایان شده بود. 

*«داشتیم اره هایمان را تیز می کردیم. ذهنی آزاد برای خیالپردازی ، به چنین تعطیلاتی نیاز داشت.»*

انگار که جان کوم برای همیشه مدیون همان تعطیلات باشد.تعطیلاتی که او را یک قدم به رویاهای نوجوانی اش نزدیکتر کرد...

*
۴- پیش به سوی رویاها

*ژانویه ۲۰۰۹ برای همیشه در ذهن جان و برایان باقی خواهد ماند. خرید یک دستگاه آیفون و بررسی App Store یک چیز را به سادگی برای آنها مشخص کرد.
 آینده دنیای It در اختیار همین برنامه های کوچک خواهد بود.نیازی به نوشتن راهبردهای چندساله و چیزهای اینچنینی نداشت.همه چیز در ذهنش برنامه ریزی شده بود. اولین کارش تماس با آلکس فیشمن بود.دوستی روسی که از انجمن شرق اروپایی ها ملاقاتش کرده بود.در کنار پیتزا خوردن مقابل پیشخوان آشپزخانه آلکس، طرح اصلی یک اپلیکیشن پیام رسان ریخته شد. جان به سرعت نام Whats App را برای این برنامه انتخاب کرد چرا که از لحاظ تلفظ بسیار با What’s up شباهت داشت.
یک هفته بعد از تولدش ، شرکت واتس آپ را به صورت رسمی ثبت کرد. تقویم تاریخ ۲۴ فوریه ۲۰۰۹ را نشان می داد. 
از ایده تا اجرا به سرعت همه کارها توسط جان کوم انجام میشد!
آلکس فیشمن به یاد می آورد که او دیوانه وار جلو می رفت. 

*«هنوز حتی یک خط کد از واتس آپ هم نوشته نشده بود اما او شرکت ثبت می کرد و با همه در مورد ایده اش حرف می زد!»*
واتس آپ در ابتدا بین همان جامعه روسی فراگیر شد.با وجود مشکلات و هنگ کردن های پیاپی ، کاربران کم کم با قابلیت های متفاوت این برنامه آشنا می شدند.
تغییرات سیستم نوتیفیکیشن های اپل هم به کمک واتس آپ آمد تا کاربرانش دو برابر شوند.
اسکایپ و جی تالک رقبای سرسختی بودند اما تکیه واتس آپ بر سادگی در کاربری و ثبت نام فقط با شماره تلفن ، برتری ویژه ای به این اپلیکیشن داده بود. 

*«چندین بار به بستن واتس آپ فکر کردم.هر بار برایان مانع می شد و می گفت چند ماه دیگر به این پروژه زمان بدهم.»*
 صبری که سرانجام بعد از دو سال به ثمر نشست. واتس آپ با اقبال کاربران مواجه شد و ۸ میلیون دلار جذب سرمایه کرد. دنیا و آینده، شیرین شده بود.* 


۵- صبری که ۱۹ میلیارد دلار می ارزید!

*اولین پیشنهاد خرید در سال ۲۰۱۲ رد شد. چند شرکت چینی و هندی با مبالغ ۳۰۰-۲۰۰ میلیون دلاری قصد خرید واتس آپ را داشتند؛ پیشنهادهایی که حتی به آنها فکر هم نشد. واتس آپ به رشد ادامه می داد. در فوریه ۲۰۱۳ واتس آپ بیش از ۲۰۰ میلیون کاربر و فقط ۵۰ کارمند داشت. حتی پولی شدن استفاده از واتس آپ هم مانع از هجوم اربران به آن نشده بود.روزانه یک میلیون نفر به جمع کاربران این سرویس ملحق می شدند. یعنی فقط در یک ماه ۳۰ میلیون نفر به جمع کاربران واتس آپ اضافه می شد. عددی که اینستاگرام بعد از یک سال به آن دست یافته بود.حالا غول های سیلیکون ولی برای خرید صف کشیده بودند. گوگل و فیس بوک اصلی ترین رقبا در این کورس بودند. پیشنهاد ۱۰ میلیاردی گوگل باعث شد تا فیس بوک دست به حرکتی جسورانه تر بزند. پیشنهاد خرید ۱۹ میلیارد دلاری به اندازه کافی خیره کننده بود اما زاکربرگ به تیم مدیریتی واتس آپ اطمینان داد که هیچ دخل و تصرفی در نحوه کار آنها نخواهد کرد.برخلاف پیشنهاد زاکربرگ، گوگل می خواست واتس آپ را خریداری کرده و به نحوه دلخواه خودش آن را مدیریت کند. مذاکرات نهایی در خانه مارک زاکربرگ انجام شد. ملاقاتی که فرصتی برای مرور برخی خاطرات قدیمی هم بود. جان کوم و برایان اکنون هر دو چند سال پیش برای کار در فیس بوک اقدام کرده بودند. درخواستی که توسط فیس بوک رد شده بود. حالا همان کمپانی برای خرید محصول شان پیشنهاد داده و هر دو نفرشان را به عضویت هیات مدیره فیس بوک درآورده بود.معامله سر گرفت و حالا واتس آپ بخشی از زرادخانه اینترنتی فیس بوک است. سال ها پیش جان کوم می خواست اثری از خود در تاریخ تکنولوژی به یادگار گذاشته باشد. پس از ۵ سال، واتس آپ را می توان همان میراث او نامید؛ اپلیکیشنی که او را به باشگاه میلیاردرهای دنیا فرستاد و برای همیشه زندگی اش را تغییر داد.*
«من همیشه دلم می خواهد بر یک کار تمرکز کنم و آن کار را هم خوب انجام دهم.»* 

البته که او در این رویکردش موفق بوده؛ دیگر همه این را می دانند.

*

خرید واتس آپ توسط فیسبوک!*

 چرا فیس بوک ۱۹ میلیارد دلار برای خرید واتس آپ پرداخت؟ برای کسب بازار آینده!بیشتر کاربران فیس بوک جوان هایی هستند که چند سال پیش در آن عضو شده اند. جوان هایی که بعد از کاسته شدن از آن تب و تاب اولیه، حالا دیگر فعالیت چندانی در فیس بوک ندارند و فقط هر از چندگاهی در آن لاگین می کنند. ترجیح جوان های امروزی بر شبکه های اجتماعی موبایل محور است.اپلیکیشن هایی مثل اینکه در محیط اسمارت فون ها اجرا شده و گروه های هم سال بیشتری در آن حضور دارند ؛ به همین دلیل است که مارک زاکربرگ آینده فیس بوک را همانند چت روم یاهو، یاهو ۳۶۰ و… تیره و تار می بیند.
روش دفاعی او هم منطقی است!استفاده از تمام امکانات و احتمالات ممکن برای کمک رسانی به برندی که فیس بوک ایجاد کرده است.به زبانی ساده تر داشتن چند موتور به جای یک موتور باعث می شود هر گاه موتوری از کار بیفتد، موتورهای دیگر آن را جبران کنند.این در حالی است که یک موتور، احتمال سقوط را بسیار زیاد می کند. علاوه بر این، ایجاد یک شوک در دنیای تکنولوژی و در میان کاربران، می توانست نظام با رکود مواجه شده فیس بوک را به تحرک وادارد. دلایل مالی خرید واتس آپ هم کاملا قانع کننده هستند. داشتن *۴۵۰ میلیون کاربر* و افزایش این تعداد ، *تزریق سالانه حداقل ۴۵۰ میلیون دلار و از طرفی تعداد کم کارمندان و هزینه های پایین نگهداری* ، یک سرمایه گذاری ایمن و سودده را برای فیس بوک به ارمغان می آورد. 

در نهایت اینکه خرید واتس آپ یک اقدام هوشمندانه به منظور بقای فیس بوک در عرصه تکنولوژی در سال های آینده است. این آینده نگری با دیدگاهی کاملا راهبردی صورت گرفته است. درستی تحرکات اخیر فیس بوک با خرید شرکت آکولوس بیشتر ثابت شد چرا که روند جامعه به سمت تکنولوژی های پوشیدنی در حال تغییر است.
پس از کامپیوترها و دستگاه های همراه ، حالا نوبت این فناوری است که بازار را تغییر دهد ؛ صنعتی که این می تواند با فلسفه فیس بوک به عنوان یک شبکه اجتماعی ، قالب جدی تری از ارتباطات اجتماعی را به همراه داشته باشد.
طبیعی است در گسترش این روند ، نقش اپلیکیشن پیام رسانی که به سادگی وظیفه خود را انجام می دهد، محبوبیت زیادی به همراه دارد و مدام بر تعداد کاربران خود می افزاید ، قابل چشم پوشی نیست.(برگرفته از مجله اینترنتی اولی ها)





امیدوارم همه ما بتونیم مثل ایشون از فرصت های پیش آمده نهایت استفاده رو ببریم ؛ نگرانیهای بی مورد رو بریزیم بیرون و دل به کار بدیم

موفق باشید.

----------


## freeman99

جالب بود.
ولی نباید فکر کنیم خوشبختی و هدف همه انسانها باید یک شکل باشه.
مثلا این طرف یک جنبهء خوشبختی و آرزوهاش مثل این بوده یک سال بره آمریکای جنوبی و خوشگذرانی کنه. خب اینطور چیزا پول میخواد.
ولی افراد مختلف به شکلهای مختلفی هستن ویژگیهای شخصیتی و اهداف مختلفی میتونن داشته باشن. حتما همه نباید ثروتمند بشن تا بگیم خوشبخت هستن و موفق شدن.
هیچکس هم همه چیز رو با هم نداره. این اگر غیرممکن نباشه، ولی بسیار بسیار دشواره و در سراسر تاریخ شاید انسانهای بسیار معدودی بهش رسیده باشن. اصلا ماهیت این جهان اینطور نیست، و برای داشتن یکسری چیزهای بزرگ معمولا باید از یکسری چیزهای بزرگ دیگه گذشت. بهرحال شما یه چیزی رو ترجیح میدی بنظرت مهمتر و موثرتره برات، اونو انتخاب میکنی و چیزهای دیگر رو حاضری براش فدا/هزینه کنی. بعضیا هستن خیلی چیزها دارن، ولی کسی که همه چیز رو با هم داشته باشه یا داشته بوده باشه شخصا در ذهنم چنین کسی رو سراغ ندارم. آدمها نسبت به هم کم و زیاد دارن، ولی دارایی کامل تقریبا ناموجوده در این جهان حتی در سراسر تاریخ.
من ثروتمندان زیادی دیدم که یکسری چیزهای بزرگ و خوشبختی ها و لذت های خاص دیگر رو نداشتن، خیلی وقتا حتی از وجود اونا مطلع نبودن یا درک نمیکردن و تصور درستی از واقعیت اونا نداشتن، و بعضی وقتا هم کم و بیش میدونستن و حسرت میخوردن.
فکر نکنید کسی که این راهها رو رفته و الان ظاهرا موفق و خوشبخته، در این راه هزینه نداده و فدا نکرده و از چیزهایی و مسیرهای دیگری محروم نشده. هر چیزی هزینه خودش رو داره. چیزهای بزرگ هزینه های بزرگ دارن. تازه علاوه بر اون سختی ای که طرف کشیده، بازم یکسری چیزهایی هست که از دست دادن اونا خیلی وقتا اجتناب ناپذیره. گاهی هم زخم هایی که خیلی ها در اینطور راهها و رقابت خشن و بیرحمانه تجارت و پول و قدرت های ظاهری و مادی میخورن تا آخر عمر باهاشون باقی میمونه و روحیه اونا رو تغییر میده. بعضیا حتی دست به کارهای کثیف و ناجوانمردانه میزنن و حتی حاضرن جنایت کنن بخاطر رسیدن به اهداف مالی خودشون.
مثلا زندگی نامهء استیو جابز رو بخونید توش واقعیت های نه چندان دلچسبی راجع به شخصیت و رفتار و بعضی کارهای ناشایستی که داشته میبینید.
البته نمونه های نسبتا تمیز و امیدبخش تر هم هستن که شاید مورد این تاپیک یکی از اونا بوده باشه. خلاصه مسائل نسبی و متنوع هستن، ولی نباید ساده فکر کرد و نباید سطحی و ظاهربین بود. جهان و واقعیت انسان و زندگی از این حرفها خیلی پیچیده تره و ظریف تره و فقط دوتا چیز ظاهری و کلیشه ای و بر طبق خیالات خام نیست.
آدم نباید در هیچ چیزی دنباله رو کور دیگران و اکثریت باشه. حتی در شکل زندگی و کلیشه ها و اهداف متداول تعریف شده براش.
البته آدمهایی که استقلال رای و هدف دارن آدمهایی هستن که نیروهای درونی کافی برای اینطور بودن رو دارن. هرکسی نمیتونه اینطور باشه.

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

با سلام
شما که یکی به میخ میکوبی ؛ یکی به نعل
مشکل بعضی از ما ایرانیا اینه که میگیم "مرغ همسایه غازه"
مگه ما چی از فلانی و فلانی کم داریم؟!
آره یه چیزی کم داریم...اونم خودباوری
درسته یه سری محدودیت ها هست ولی مگه این نیست که فروشگاه بزرگ Ebay که الان یکی از موفق ترین فروشگاه های اینترنتی آمریکاست به دست یه ایرانی تأسیس شده؟
مشکل ما عدم خودباوریه
یا ساده بگم همون جمله معروف:"مشکل ما اینه که تو هرکار که پا میخوایم بزاریم اول بجای اینکه بگیم خدا چی میگه ؛ میگیم مردم چی میگن"

----------


## freeman99

چیز غیرمعقولی نگفتم.
فقط خواستم بگم تجارت و ثروت و اینطور افراد برای ما بت و کلیشه و تنها الگوها نشن.
لزومی نداره فکر کنیم همه باید یک هدف و اونم موفقیت تجاری در مقیاس بزرگ و ثروت های کلان رو دنبال کنن.
بنظرتون مطلب غیرمنطقی و عجیبیه؟
حالا هرکس دوست داره و هدف و موفقیت و خوشبختی واقعی رو فقط در چنین چیزهایی میدونه خب بسم ا...! چنین آدمی باید اونقدر محکم باشه که با دوتا حرف دیگران دلسرد نشه، چون میدونه چی میخواد و انتخاب خودش رو کرده. بهرحال این راهی نیست که آدمهایی که اطمینان و جدیت و ارادهء کافی رو ندارن دنبال کنن.
و واقعیتی که بهش اشاره کردم اینکه هر چیزی هزینه های خودش رو داره. شک نکنید! شما دنبال یه چیزی بری از یه چیزهای دیگه میمونی. این توی همه چیز هست. مثلا یکی به علم خالص علاقه داره و ازش لذت میبره، وقتی این هدف رو دنبال میکنه طبیعتا ممکنه از نظر آیندهء مالی و ثروت راه چندان کارایی نباشه، چون با خیلی چیزهای کمتر علمی و راههای سرراست تر میشه راحتتر و سریعتر به پول رسید تا راه طولانی و سخت علم. اونی هم که دنبال ثروت میره به همچنین و طبیعتا نمیتونه همهء چیزهای دیگری که آدمی که دنبال علم بوده بدست آورده بدست بیاره.
یکی شاید دوست داشته باشه مثلا تدریس کنه، چه میدونم مثلا استاد دانشگاهی چیزی بشه، و تا آخر عمرش توی همین شغل بمونه (حالا بعدها در کنارش شاید کارهای عملی تر و حتی کارهای تجاری هم کم و بیش بکنه)، چه اشکالی داره؟ لزوما باید بگیم هدف نادرست و کم ارزشیه و اون فرد در زندگیش موفق و خوشبخت نبوده؟
میگن علف باید به دهن بزی شیرین باشه!
اگر آدم به یه چیزی واقعا علاقه داشته باشه ولی در زندگی نتونه اون هدف رو دنبال کنه، مطمئنا یه بخشی از خوشبختی خودش رو از دست داده و میتونه براش همیشه مایهء حسرت و حتی عقده بشه.
آدمها با هم متفاوت هستن و به چیزهای متفاوتی علاقه دارن. میزان استعدادهاشون هم کم و بیش متفاوته.
یکی شاید ترجیح بده هیچوقت در اون حد ثروتمند نشه، اما مثلا در پروژه های بازمتن فعالیت گسترده ای داشته باشه. همین الانش هم آدمهایی هستن به همین شکل که علاقه و زندگیشون اینطوریه. حتی خود ریچارد استالمن، بنیانگذار جنبش نرم افزار آزاد، فکر نمیکنم حتی الان هم بعد از این همه سال و موفقیت عظیم جنبش نرم افزار آزاد، آدم ثروتمندی محسوب بشه. یه زمانی شغل خودش در MIT رو رها کرد بخاطر دنبال کردن اهداف شخصی خودش در جنبش نرم افزار آزاد؛ بدون اینکه پولی در بساط داشته باشه و جنبش نرم افزار آزاد براش منفعت مالی داشته باشه. یعنی میخوام بگم برای بعضی آدمها چیزهای مهمتری از ثروت هم وجود داره. و همین آدمها هم به نوبه خودشون موفق شدن و به شهرت رسیدن و چهرهء جهان و تفکر دیگر انسانها رو تغییر دادن. بعد چرا ما فقط باید بیایم دوتا بیزینسمن و داستان موفقیت تجاری و پولدار شدن اونا رو تعریف کنیم انگار که همهء دنیا فقط همینه و هدف معقول و موفقیت واقعی برای همه فقط همینه؟

----------


## freeman99

منکه هیچوقت خودم رو در برابر اینطور آدمهای ثروتمند و ظاهرا موفق نمی بازم هیچ حسرتی به حالشون نمیخورم، با اینکه آدم ثروتمندی نیستم و در واقع با معیارهای امروز از نظر درآمد و توان مالی ضعیف بحساب میام، ولی از زندگیم راضیم. انتخاب و هدف من چیز دیگری بوده، هرچند از پول و ثروت هم بدم نمیاد و اگر همزمان و بدون لطمه زدن به چیزهای دیگری که برام مهمتر هستن بشه هیچ اشکالی نداره که خیلی هم خوبه.
این افراد برام هیچ بت و الگویی نیستن. چه بسا خودم رو برتر از اونها ببینم. هیچوقت در مقابلشون کم نمیارم از نظر درونی و کرامت نفس!
من نیازی ندارم دوتا بچه بیزینسمن برام هدف و موفقیت رو در زندگی تعریف کنن! چون خودم با عقل و هوش و وجدان خودم اینا رو برای خودم تعریف کردم و در این زمینه دنباله رو دیگران نیستم و در برابرشون احساس کم داشتن و حقیر بودن نمیکنم.
از این جار و جنجال و فرهنگ و تفکر کلیشه ای توده ها خوشم نمیاد که آی بدو پولدار شو از اینا یاد بگیر الگوبرداری کن وگرنه عمرت بر فناست! میدونم چقدر دروغ ها یا چیزهای نگفته در این مسائل هست.
البته میدونم اکثریت مردم هدف اصلیشون در زندگی پوله، و اونا رو سرزنش هم نمیکنم و نمیگم که بیاید هدف خودتون رو عوض کنید لزوما و طور دیگری فکر کنید، ولی میخوام بگم افراد متفاوتی هم وجود دارن و میتونن وجود داشته باشن. بعضی وقتا هم کسانی پتانسیل درونی دارن اما چون نمیدونن و کسی راهنماییشون نکرده و امکان های مناسب در اختیارشون نبوده، مجبور میشن دنبال همون چیزهای کلیشه ای و القای اجتماع و اکثریت مردم برن. چه بسا این افراد اگر این حرفا رو بشنون حداقل مقداری متعادل تر بشن و اینطوری از زندگی خودشون لذت بیشتری ببرن تا اینکه دنبال چیزهایی بدوند بخاطر اینکه همه همون کار رو میکنن و بخاطر اینکه ظاهرا چیزهای دیگری بعنوان هدف و موفقیت قابل تعریف و شناخت نیست!
زیاد از این مطالب میذارن و مثلا 50 تا اینطور راجع به سرگذشت و کلمات قصار آدمهای ثروتمند و بیزینسمن های موفق باشه، یکیش شاید راجع به دانشمندان و محققان و مخترعان و آدمهای خاصی (مثل همون ریچارد استالمن کبیر!) باشه که این همه علم و فناوری و آزادی رو در اختیار همگان گذاشتن. البته تجارت و پول سازی و اقتصاد هم این وسط در انتشار و فراهم کردن دسترسی برای همگان نقش خودش رو داره نمیشه منکر شد. من آدم منصف و واقع بینی هستم سعی میکنم همهء جنبه های قضایا و همهء واقعیت ها رو ببینم و بیان و تایید کنم.

----------


## anotheruser

> با سلام
> شما که یکی به میخ میکوبی ؛ یکی به نعل
> مشکل بعضی از ما ایرانیا اینه که میگیم "مرغ همسایه غازه"
> مگه ما چی از فلانی و فلانی کم داریم؟!
> آره یه چیزی کم داریم...اونم خودباوری
> درسته یه سری محدودیت ها هست ولی مگه این نیست که فروشگاه بزرگ Ebay که الان یکی از موفق ترین فروشگاه های اینترنتی آمریکاست به دست یه ایرانی تأسیس شده؟
> مشکل ما عدم خودباوریه
> یا ساده بگم همون جمله معروف:"مشکل ما اینه که تو هرکار که پا میخوایم بزاریم اول بجای اینکه بگیم خدا چی میگه ؛ میگیم مردم چی میگن"


ببین دوست عزیز از تاپیکت ممنونم ، ولی یجورایی با حرفای freeman هم موافقم ، همین آدم ایرانی ای که گفتی خودش اصلا از بچگی تو اروپا و آمریکا بوده و بیش تر اونجایی هست تا ایرانی ، مسئله خون و اینها نیست که مسئله شرایطه، من خودم اینقدر آدم دیدم که تو هیچی از من سرتر نبودن ولی خیلی موفق تر شدن ، البته من منکر تلاش و کوشش نیستم و معتقدم باید این پست شما و امثال اون رو خوند اما همونطور که freeman گفتن اون رو با ذهن باز تفسیر کرد..بنده شدیدا معتقدم به هدف داشتن ، تلاش و کوشش و تسلیم نشدن. اما باید ابتدا خود رو شناخت آدمی که خودش را نشناسه نمی تونه زیاد موفق باشه ، اینم فرمودین ببینیم خدا چی میگه حرفه خوبیه ولی آدم باید قوی باشه تا بتونه برای خداهم بنده خوبی باشه . آدمای شکست خورده نمی تونن برای دیگران هم مفید باشن ، اینم که مردم چی میگن هم واقعیتش مهم هست و نشدنیه اونها رو نادیده گرفت و الا بخدا من چن تا لباس  وصله دار دارم و خیلی دوست دارم اونها رو بپوشم..در کل حرف منم اینه که نه تنها غربی ها بلکه هیچ کس نمی تونه یک الگوی مطلق باشه برامون من خودم بچه شهرستانم و یک زمانی الگوم نه یک آمریکایی یک برنامه نویس موفق تهرانی بود من فکر می کردم اگه به علمی که اون داره برسم منم آدم موفقی مث اون میشم ولی نشدم یک علتش اینه که من بچه تهران نیستم و دوم اینکه من وضعیت اقتصادی و فرهنگی من با اون ادم فرق داشت ، همچنین عنصر زمان رو هم باید در نظر گرفت خیلی چیزها و کارها زمان خودشو داره و سریع بازارش اشبا میشه..خلاصش حرف ماها در مقابل حرف تو نیست در تکمیل حرف تو هست..

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

> منکه هیچوقت خودم رو در برابر اینطور آدمهای ثروتمند و ظاهرا موفق نمی بازم هیچ حسرتی به حالشون نمیخورم، با اینکه آدم ثروتمندی نیستم و در واقع با معیارهای امروز از نظر درآمد و توان مالی ضعیف بحساب میام، ولی از زندگیم راضیم. انتخاب و هدف من چیز دیگری بوده، هرچند از پول و ثروت هم بدم نمیاد و اگر همزمان و بدون لطمه زدن به چیزهای دیگری که برام مهمتر هستن بشه هیچ اشکالی نداره که خیلی هم خوبه.
> این افراد برام هیچ بت و الگویی نیستن. چه بسا خودم رو برتر از اونها ببینم. هیچوقت در مقابلشون کم نمیارم از نظر درونی و کرامت نفس!
> من نیازی ندارم دوتا بچه بیزینسمن برام هدف و موفقیت رو در زندگی تعریف کنن! چون خودم با عقل و هوش و وجدان خودم اینا رو برای خودم تعریف کردم و در این زمینه دنباله رو دیگران نیستم و در برابرشون احساس کم داشتن و حقیر بودن نمیکنم.
> از این جار و جنجال و فرهنگ و تفکر کلیشه ای توده ها خوشم نمیاد که آی بدو پولدار شو از اینا یاد بگیر الگوبرداری کن وگرنه عمرت بر فناست! میدونم چقدر دروغ ها یا چیزهای نگفته در این مسائل هست.
> البته میدونم اکثریت مردم هدف اصلیشون در زندگی پوله، و اونا رو سرزنش هم نمیکنم و نمیگم که بیاید هدف خودتون رو عوض کنید لزوما و طور دیگری فکر کنید، ولی میخوام بگم افراد متفاوتی هم وجود دارن و میتونن وجود داشته باشن. بعضی وقتا هم کسانی پتانسیل درونی دارن اما چون نمیدونن و کسی راهنماییشون نکرده و امکان های مناسب در اختیارشون نبوده، مجبور میشن دنبال همون چیزهای کلیشه ای و القای اجتماع و اکثریت مردم برن. چه بسا این افراد اگر این حرفا رو بشنون حداقل مقداری متعادل تر بشن و اینطوری از زندگی خودشون لذت بیشتری ببرن تا اینکه دنبال چیزهایی بدوند بخاطر اینکه همه همون کار رو میکنن و بخاطر اینکه ظاهرا چیزهای دیگری بعنوان هدف و موفقیت قابل تعریف و شناخت نیست!
> زیاد از این مطالب میذارن و مثلا 50 تا اینطور راجع به سرگذشت و کلمات قصار آدمهای ثروتمند و بیزینسمن های موفق باشه، یکیش شاید راجع به دانشمندان و محققان و مخترعان و آدمهای خاصی (مثل همون ریچارد استالمن کبیر!) باشه که این همه علم و فناوری و آزادی رو در اختیار همگان گذاشتن. البته تجارت و پول سازی و اقتصاد هم این وسط در انتشار و فراهم کردن دسترسی برای همگان نقش خودش رو داره نمیشه منکر شد. من آدم منصف و واقع بینی هستم سعی میکنم همهء جنبه های قضایا و همهء واقعیت ها رو ببینم و بیان و تایید کنم.


شما هم چه گیری دادی به ثروت و این حرفا
آخه کجای این مقاله نوشته بود که ثروت خوش بختی میاره و نمیدونم از این حرفا این مقاله فقط مضمونش این بود که یه ایده خوب میتونه باعث موفقیت های چشمگیری برا انسان بشه بر هیچکس هم پوشیده نیست کسب ثروت یکی از جنبه های موفقیته(البته بعضی آدمای عقده ای که عرضه کسب ثروت رو ندارن اینجور فکر نمیکنن :قهقهه: )
شما داری برا خودت میبری  و میدوزی
بعدشم من آدمای زیادی رو میشناسم که مثل شما به ثروت یه سری آدم مثل استیو جابز حسودیشون میشه بعد برا اینکه خودشون رو خالی کنن میان میگن ثروت بده و چیه و چیه!
شما که دیگه از خدا بالاتر نیستی خدا کجا گفته ثروت بده؟؟ اتفاقا گفته تا میتونید دنبال مال  و ثروت حلال باشید علی الخصوص ثروتی که بخشی از اون انفاق بشه و در راه خدا هم صرف بشه یه چنین آدم ثروتمندی خیلی نزد خدا ارزش داره
در ضمن من خیلی ها رو میشناسم که هم ثروت دارن هم خوش بختی شما اگه پول نداری نباید باعث بشه بیای تو چنین جایی عقدت رو خالی کنی که ثروت بده و هرکی ثروتمنده بده و بدبخته ...
درضمن بیل گیتس هم حرف جالبی میزنه : "این که ما فقیر به دنیا بیامیم ننگ نیست ننگ اینه که فقیر هم از دنیا بریم..."
ان شا الله هم که با همون ریچارد استالمن کبیرتون محشور خواهید شد...
یا علی

----------


## c0mmander

> ببین دوست عزیز از تاپیکت ممنونم ، ولی یجورایی با حرفای freeman هم موافقم ، همین آدم ایرانی ای که گفتی خودش اصلا از بچگی تو اروپا و آمریکا بوده و بیش تر اونجایی هست تا ایرانی ، مسئله خون و اینها نیست که مسئله شرایطه، من خودم اینقدر آدم دیدم که تو هیچی از من سرتر نبودن ولی خیلی موفق تر شدن ، البته من منکر تلاش و کوشش نیستم و معتقدم باید این پست شما و امثال اون رو خوند اما همونطور که freeman گفتن اون رو با ذهن باز تفسیر کرد..بنده شدیدا معتقدم به هدف داشتن ، تلاش و کوشش و تسلیم نشدن. اما باید ابتدا خود رو شناخت آدمی که خودش را نشناسه نمی تونه زیاد موفق باشه ، اینم فرمودین ببینیم خدا چی میگه حرفه خوبیه ولی آدم باید قوی باشه تا بتونه برای خداهم بنده خوبی باشه . آدمای شکست خورده نمی تونن برای دیگران هم مفید باشن ، اینم که مردم چی میگن هم واقعیتش مهم هست و نشدنیه اونها رو نادیده گرفت و الا بخدا من چن تا لباس  وصله دار دارم و خیلی دوست دارم اونها رو بپوشم..در کل حرف منم اینه که نه تنها غربی ها بلکه هیچ کس نمی تونه یک الگوی مطلق باشه برامون من خودم بچه شهرستانم و یک زمانی الگوم نه یک آمریکایی یک برنامه نویس موفق تهرانی بود من فکر می کردم اگه به علمی که اون داره برسم منم آدم موفقی مث اون میشم ولی نشدم یک علتش اینه که من بچه تهران نیستم و دوم اینکه من وضعیت اقتصادی و فرهنگی من با اون ادم فرق داشت ، همچنین عنصر زمان رو هم باید در نظر گرفت خیلی چیزها و کارها زمان خودشو داره و سریع بازارش اشبا میشه..خلاصش حرف ماها در مقابل حرف تو نیست در تکمیل حرف تو هست..


ببیند اینکه ما چندین و چند صد سال به لطف حکومت های قبلی سر سپرده به غرب از دنیا عقب موندیم شکی نیست...

اینکه نمیشه راه صد ساله رو یک شبه رفت هم شکی نیست...

اما اینکه نیام از تجربه صد ساله دیگران برای جبران کمبود ها دوران گذشته استفاده کنیم فقط بخاطر اینکه گفته میشه شرایط مناسب نیست اصلا حرف منطقی نیست! شرایط مهاشدنی نیست شرایط به وجود آوردنیه.

یکم سرچ کنید متوجه میشید مجله کسب کار دانشگاه هاروارد رو مطالعه کنید. یا نه اصلا پای حرف کار آفرین ها همین برنامه پایش یکشنبه شبا مگذاره بشینید اکثر افراد نه پدرشون سوپر ترلیاردر بود نه آرتیست هالیوود! از این جنس خودمونن, من و شما ..

فقط کافیه یکم به خودمون تکون بدیم  مثل همون چیزی که داخل سایر رشته های زیستی و مهندسی و حتی علوم انسانی شاهدشیم ... کشور ما یک زیبای خفتست که کم کم داره بیدار میشه اگر کسی بخواد بگه اون خارجیه که شرایط داشت, اون ایرانیه که باباش پولدار بود, اون یکی پارتی داشت, اون یکی فلان اون, یکی به امان... اخرش هیچی نمیشه .. نمونه کسب کار موفق ایرانی در عرصه آی تی هست مثل استدیو های جوان انیمیشن سازی .. بازی سازی .. شرکت های طراح وب .. حتی بازار های اندرویدی و اپلی .. شرکت های تخصصی شبکه .. خیلی خیلی خیلی کار های دیگه در عرصه های مهندسی ترکیبی که دارن در آمد بسیار خوب و خدمات و تولیدات کلان ارایه میدن. تمام این ها فقط در داخل کشوره ,دیگه در خارج که دیگه جای بحثی وجود نداره.

استفاده از تجربه و تجربه های دیگران همیشه خوب بوده و خوب هست و خوب خواهد بود. هر کسی که از این نعمت استفاده نکنه خودش ضرر میکنه حالا ما اینجا هی بیام بهم بگیم فلان هیچ فرقی در اصل مطلب نداره فقط یک وقتی که قرار صرف یادگیری یا اشتراک گذاری اطلاعاتی که جنبه تجاری هم نداره اما کار راندازه بشه , هدر بره نیست.

----------


## freeman99

> شما هم چه گیری دادی به ثروت و این حرفا


گیر ندادم. فقط خواستم تکمیل کنم بگم ثروت های عظیم تنها هدف و دلیل خوشبختی نمیتونه باشه.
بدون داشتن ثروت های میلیاردی هم میشه آدم خوشبخت و موفقی بود.
و ضمنا خواستم آدمهای بزرگ موفق و مفیدی رو که از راههای دیگری به بشریت خدمت های بزرگی کردن رو معرفی کنم بعنوان نمونه. یک نمونه که ذکر کردم ریچارد استالمن بود که میتونید زندگینامه ایشون رو مطالعه کنید اگر نمیدونید. امثال همین آدمها اگر نبودن، و دنیا فقط از آدمهایی که ثروت و تجارت رو موفقیت و راه خوشبختی میدونستن پر بود، مطمئن باش الان حتی ما هم خیلی چیزها و امکانات و فرصت هایی که در اختیار داریم رو نداشتیم و دنیا جای خیلی بدتری و خشن تر و بیرحم تری میبود. دنیایی که الان شما بجای امید، زیر دست و پای غولها و مونوپل ها در فقر مطلق دست و پا میزدید!




> بعدشم من آدمای زیادی رو میشناسم که مثل شما به ثروت یه سری آدم مثل استیو جابز حسودیشون میشه بعد برا اینکه خودشون رو خالی کنن میان میگن ثروت بده و چیه و چیه!


من نه به اینطور آدمها حسودیم میشه و نه گفتم ثروت چیز بدیه.




> شما که دیگه از خدا بالاتر نیستی خدا کجا گفته ثروت بده؟؟ اتفاقا گفته تا  میتونید دنبال مال  و ثروت حلال باشید علی الخصوص ثروتی که بخشی از اون  انفاق بشه و در راه خدا هم صرف بشه یه چنین آدم ثروتمندی خیلی نزد خدا ارزش  داره


ثروت بد نیست و اگر براحتی بدست بیاد و شما واقعا اون رو به چیزهای دیگر ترجیح بدید مشکلی نداره بقول شما میشه ازش برای کمک به دیگران هم استفاده کرد. ولی در واقعیت اغلب اینطور نیست و ثروت، یعنی بخصوص ثروت های عظیم در حدی که در این تاپیک نمونش آمده، به راحتی و بدون هزینه و ریسک و فشارهای سخت و کم گذاری و کم کاری از بابت یکسری چیزهای مفید و اخلاقی دیگر، چه شخصی و چه عمومی، بدست آمدنی نیست. لزوما هم نگاه نکنید یک شرکت و افراد معدودی در دنیا اینقدر ثروتهای عظیم دارن حالا دلیل این میشه که چیز خوبیه و همه چیز عالیه و الان هر تعدادی و هرکس که وارد این حیطه ها بشه برای همه جا هست که همونقدر ثروتمند بشن. شاید کل ثروتهای موجود در دنیا اونقدری زیاد نیست که عدهء خیلی زیادی بتونن در این حدود مایه جمع کنن. و این تمرکز ثروت های عظیم میتونه حتی نشانهء ناسالم بودن و نامتعادل بودن اقتصاد و بیمار بودن اون هم باشه. شاید خیلی از محرومیت ها و فقرها و نابسامانی های شدیدی که در نقاط دیگر جهان و حتی در درون همین جوامع وجود دارن با این مسائل بی ارتباط نباشن.
نمیخوام خیلی منفی بافی کنم و بگم در این زمینه مطمئن هستم، بلکه فقط میخوام بگم باید واقعیت بین بود و دچار ساده انگاری و سطحی نگری و خوش خیالی و ساده لوحی نشد با خوندن چندتا داستان شیرین! واقعیت و جهان معمولا میتونه خیلی پیچیده تر از این باشه و رفتارها و ساختار اون از الگوهای بیش از حد ساده شده و مطلق شده پیروی نکنه.

باید مسائل رو با روش علمی و منطقی و واقع گرایی محض تحلیل کرد. نه هیجان و احساسات سطحی و تصورات و حدسهای بی پایه و نتیجه گیری های عجولانه.




> در ضمن من خیلی ها رو میشناسم که هم ثروت دارن هم خوش بختی شما اگه پول نداری نباید باعث بشه بیای تو چنین جایی عقدت رو خالی کنی که ثروت بده و هرکی ثروتمنده بده و بدبخته ...


در گفتار بنده هیچ سند و دلیل محکمی بر این وجود نداشت که این ادعاها و اتهاماتی که شما به بنده میزنید رو ثابت بکنن.
درواقع شما متوجه منظور و عمق و گستردگی گفته های بنده و خردی که در پس اونهاست نشدید.
برای من ثروت اهمیتی نداره. برای خودم در زندگی راه و روش و تفکر و سیستمی رو برگزیدم که برای احساس موفقیت و خوشبخت بودن و پیشرفت کردن لزوما نیازی به ثروت، بخصوص ثروت های عظیم، ندارم. یعنی این نیاز رو به حداقل ممکن رسوندم تاجاییکه در توانم بود. اینکه از یک چیزی بی نیاز بشی بهتر نیست تا اینکه نیاز داشته باشی ولی تلاش کنی و بدست بیاری؟ (مسلما با هزینه و زحمت)
بقولی میگه قناعت بزرگترین گنج است! آدم میتونه طوری زندگی کنه که مثل خوره پول مصرف کنه و نیازهای گسترده ای داشته باشه، نیاز به ثروت زیادی داشته باشه، میتونه هم طوری زندگی کنه که به حداقل منابع نیاز داشته باشه. لزوما هم کیفیت زندگی و لذت بردن از اون و پیشرفت کردن واقعی، تناسبی با میزان ثروتی که دارید و میزان پولی که مصرف میکنید نداره! خیلی آدمهای ثروتمند بودن که آخرش کارشون به اعتیاد و افسردگی و خودکشی کشیده. خیلی آدمهای ثروتمند رو من دیدم که بقدر من از زندگی بهره نمیبرن و پیشرفت نمیکنن و دچار خمودگی و تنبلی و ضعیف بودن درونی هستن و مدام چیزی یاد نمیگیرن، به قدرتهای اصیل و درونیشون اضافه نمیشه، در حالیکه من یاد گرفتم که هر روز در حال پیشرفت و قوی تر شدن باشم. برای خیلی ها ثروت چیز چندان مفیدی نیست که شاید درواقع مضر هم باشه چون اونا رو تنبل و ضعیف و سطحی میکنه و دیگه از خیلی از چیزهای سالم و مفید لذت نمیبرن و راضی و دلخوش نمیشن، بلکه دنبال لذت های پرهزینه و هر روز خیلی بیشتر و بیشتر هستن که آخرش هم ره به ترکستان میبرن از این راه. فقط لذت و عیاشی راحت میخوان. و وقتی میبینن با پول هنوزم نمیشه خیلی چیزها رو بدست آورد و لذت رو بدون محدودیت افزایش داد، دچار یکنواختی و افسردگی میشن.

یک کلمات قصار جالبی هم جایی دیدم که با این بحث بی ارتباط نیست. میگه آدم باهوش مشکلات را حل میکند، آدم خردمند از مشکلات اجتناب میکند.
یک آدم باهوش میره دنبال ثروت بیشتر برای حل یکسری مسائل از دید خودش، ولی یک خردمند به این هم فکر میکنه و سرانجام هم ممکنه روشهایی رو پیدا و پیاده سازی کنه که کلا اون مسائل رو دور بزنه.
آدمهایی بوده و هستن که متفاوت از دیگر انسانها زندگی میکنن، و با خیلی مشکلات و مسائلی که آدمهای دیگه دارن و روز و شب بخاطرش میدون و به خودشون و دیگران استرس و فشار وارد میکنن، اصولا مواجه نمیشن.

----------


## freeman99

بزرگترین سرمایه و ثروت انسان، همانا قدرتهای اصیل و درونی خودش است، نه ثروتهای مادی برونی! ثروت جزو قدرتهای برونی و دست دوم است.

شما اگر بتونید عقل و خرد و نیروها و پتانسیل درونی خودتون رو قوی و فعال کنید و به کار بگیرید، روش زندگی خردمندانه و تیزهوشانه ای رو انتخاب کنید، اونوقت علاقه و نیازتون به ثروت هم خیلی کمتر میشه، و میتونید بصورت مستقیم تر، یعنی بدون واسطه پول و مقام و ثروت، به خیلی چیزها برسید، چیزهایی که حتی خیلی وقتها با هرچقدر ثروت و پول هم بدست نمیان.

البته یکسری چیزهایی هم هستن که نیاز به پول و ثروت دارن، نمیگم همه چیز رو بدون پول میشه بدست آورد، ولی بارها گفتم و بازم میگم که نمیشه انتظار داشت همه چیز رو با هم داشت و همزمان بدست آورد. برای داشتن یکسری چیزهای بزرگ، باید یکسری چیزهای بزرگ دیگر رو فدا کرد. جهان جهان انتخاب است. نمیتونید بر سر یک دو راهی همزمان به هر دو راه وارد بشید و در هر دو آزادانه و با حداکثر سرعت طی مسیر کنید!

من هم در زندگیم از یکسری چیزهای بزرگی گذشتم. شک نکنید. هزینه داره و سختی خودش رو داره، اما در مجموع بنظرم مفیدتر بوده و عاقلانه میدونم و خود رو آدم موفق و خوشبختی میدونم و راضی هستم. هرچند راضی بودن به معنای حداکثر خواستنی و ممکن نیست و همیشه باید در حال تلاش و پیشرفت بود و اگر شد چیزهای دیگر/بیشتری بدست آورد.

----------


## golbafan

مشکل اینه که وقتی ما میبینیم یک استارتر همچین مطالب خوبی زده میایم و باهم جر و بحث میکنیم

غافل از اینکه هدف این پست در واقع اینه که باید تلاش کنیم

بحث به حاشیه کشیده میشه و هر کدوممون کمبودها و ناتوانی هامون رو میزاریم پای شرایط

چند حدیث از پیامبر (ص):
1- به دنبال علم بروید حتی اگر در چین باشد
2- اگر در سرزمینی به شما سختی رسید هجرت کنید . زمین خدا گسترده است
3- ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی

----------


## freeman99

من خودمو آدم باهوش و با اراده و مستقلی میدونم.
هرکسی این قدرت رو نداره. قدرتهای درونی خاصی میخواد!
اینکه تحت تاثیر کلیشه های اجتماع و هجمهء اکثریت و القاهای دیگران قرار نگیری. میان این همه امواج و پارازیت، بتونی واقعیت واقعی رو ببینی و هدف خودت رو کاملا مستقل از دیگران انتخاب کنی و به پیش بری.
ارزشهای اجتماع برای من مفهومی ندارن. من خودم تشخیص میدم که ارزش واقعی چیه. جوامع انسانی پر از دروغهای بزرگ هستند! پر از بزدلی و رذالت.
اگر میبینی همه وارد یک بازی میشن و اونو بازی میکنن، ولی تو بگی نه، من اصلا این بازی رو عاقلانه نمیدونم، من اصلا واردش نمیشم. من حاضر نیستم با شما در این مسابقه شرکت کنم. شما میتونید منو یک بازنده خطاب کنید، یک ترسو، ضعیف، ولی من به راه خودم میرم!
درواقع اونی که وارد بازی نشده میتونه از همه باهوش تر و شجاع تر باشه. از همه مرد تر. از همه راستگوتر. از همه ارزنده تر.

من هم راه خودم رو در زندگی انتخاب کردم. اجتماع و اکثریت رو قبول نداشتم. بازیهای اونا رو به رسمیت نشماردم. حتی باورهای اونها در باب خدا و دین هم از این جمله بود. من خودم رو از بازیهای متداول و پرطرفدار اونها بیرون کشیدم. عملا هیچوقت واردش نشدم. چرا؟ چون تحت تاثیر نبودم و دلیلی ندیدم؛ بنظرم ارزشش رو نداشت! مسابقه بر سر پول و ثروت، به دید من بازی منصفانه و سالم و خردمندانه ای نبود. من نمیخواستم با اونا در این زمینه ها رقابت کنم. رقابتی پر از خشونت و ناجوانمردی و ناراستی. بازی ای کثیف که بچه های بزرگ شده بازی میکنن!  رقابتی که در ازای ریسک و زحمتی که داشت، بنظر من چیزهای خیلی بزرگی ازش بدست نمی آمد؛ حتی اگر نفر اول میشدی! و رقابتی که درش حتما تعداد بیشتری بازنده وجود خواهد داشت تا برنده. نمیشه همه برنده بشن. عدهء زیادی باید بازنده بشن تا برنده ها روی دوش اونها سوار بشن. این وارد شدن در بازی استثمار است! چیزی که من نه استعداد و روحیه و توانش رو داشتم و نه ازش خوشم می آمد و نه دلیلی برای علاقمند شدن و یاد گرفتن و وارد شدن بهش دیدم. من ترجیح دادم دنبال راه و روش و علاقه و تشخیص خودم برم. بازی خودم رو درست کنم، حتی اگر یک بازی تک نفره در کل دنیا باشه و همهء دیگران مشغول بازیهای دیگری باشن! البته خوشبختانه بعدها به مرور فهمیدم که من اونقدرها هم تنها نیستم و آدمهایی کم و بیش شبیه به من هم وجود دارن. یکیش و در یک زمینه، ریچارد استالمن بود.

----------


## freeman99

دوست عزیز این آدمها اونقدر که شما فکر میکنید آدمهای کاملی نبودن.
مثلا این جناب استیوجابز به اصول اخلاقی تقریبا هیچ تعهدی نداشته. از نظر انسانیت تقریبا هیچ جنبه ای در وجودش دیده نشده.
برای موفقیت در تجارت و ثروتمند شدن نیازی به این نیست که از همه جهت یا خیلی جهات آدم برجسته ای باشی، بلکه فقط یکسری ویژگیهای خاص خودش رو میخواد. تازه با این حال همین آدمها اکثرا در مسیر که کم میارن و میترسن که به اهداف خودشون نرسن و منافع خودشون رو در خطر میبینن، با این واقعیت مواجه میشن که باوجود تمام تلاش و کارهایی که کردن و نقشه هایی که داشتن بازم قدرت کنترل کافی بر همه چیز رو نداشتن و رشتهء امور داره از دستشون خارج میشه، از استفاده از هر ابزاری حتی غیرقانونی و غیراخلاقی ابایی ندارن. اونوقته که میبینی اونا هم آدمهایی معمولی مثل بقیه هستن، و نه ابرانسان!

من از این جناب استیو جابز خوشم نمیاد چون از لحاظ های دیگر آدم درستی نبوده. سر رفیق و شریک خودش رو کلاه گذاشته. کارگران رو استثمار کرده. نسبت به دیگران آدم خشن و بیرحمی بوده. حتی بخاطر بعضی مسائل دادگاه هم رفته و دروغ گفته که بعدا دروغش ثابت شده و اینکه میخواسته از زیر مسئولیت شانه خالی کنه (مطمئن نیستم اما مثل اینکه پروندش راجع به بچهء نامشروعی چیزی بود). چیزهایی رو که واقعا خودش اختراع نکرده بوده و ایده و اختراع اولیه رو از جای دیگر کپی کرده هیچ اسمی از مخترعان و مبدعان اونا نیاورده و بنام خودش و شرکتش زده. خلاصه یک شارلاتان به تمام معنا! میگن هنوزم وضعیت کاری در کارخانه هاش در چین غیرانسانیه. کلی از انسانهای بیچاره رو این طرف به کشتن داده، مستقیم و غیرمستقیم، خیلی از کارگران کارخانه هاش خودکشی کردن! (آمار خودکشی در میان کارگرانش واقعا بالا بوده) با حقوق واقعا کم با شرایط سختی کار میکردن.
اونوقت این آدمهای کثیف میخوان الگوی تجاری و موفقیت در ثروتمند شدن باشن برای ما؟
من سرم رو با افتخار بالا میگیرم اگر موفقیت و استعداد و تجارت و پول اینه، فقیر هستم اما انسان و مرد هستم، نه نامرد، نه یک حیوان درنده.
باز بیل گیتس رو بگی با اینکه خباثت هایی داشته و مثل اکثر بیزینسمن های دیگه از روشهای حیله گرانه نامشروع برای رسیدن به اهداف مالی و شخصی خودش استفاده کرده یا سعی کرده استفاده کنه، ولی میلیاردها برای امور خیریه خرج کرده. ولی این مرد، جابز، به هیچ وجه اینقدر انسان دوست نبوده و به بهانه های مختلف از زیر بار این مسائل فرار کرده. اصلا یک الگوی کامل اخلاق و انسانیت و شعور بوده برای بشریت!!

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

یه جایی یه جمله ی خیلی تأثیرگذار خوندم ؛ حیفم میاد این جا مطرح نشه...مضمونش این بود:
دلیل اینکه از میان این همه آدم در دنیا عدّه خیلی کمی موفق به انجام کارهای خیلی بزرگ میشوند این است که خیلی از افراد درست وقتی به یک قدمی موفقیت رسیده اند دست از تلاش می کشند و کار را نیمه کاره رها می کنند...!





حالا نتیجه گیری با خودتون...

----------


## freeman99

> freeman
> میخوای اصلاً تاپیکو حذف کنم خیال همه رو راحت کنم؟


نه اتفاقا خوبه بذار باشه چون برای من بیان حرفهای خودم مهمه.
فکر کردی مثلا دوتا داستان گذاشتی واسه من اهمیتی داره؟ اتفاقا بهانهء افشاگری و بیان واقعیت ها توسط من میشه.




> دوستان خودتون ایشون رو آروم کنین...خیلی داغ کردن
> بابا آروم تر...چیه خوب مثلاً...؟


اتفاقا من خیلی هم راحتم. مشکل حساسیت و تفسیر به رای شماست که فکر میکنی الان من داغ کردم!
من کلا انرژی و جدیتم زیاده و این طرز صحبت و گیر دادن باریک بینانه برای من یه مسئلهء عادی و نگرش و رفتار همیشگیه.




> یعنی من نمیتونم مثل بعضی از اعضاء با شما خشن یا بد صحبت کنم...؟


شما که هرچی دلت خواست قبلا گفتی، گفتی حسود، عقده ای و غیره!
ضمنا من از خشونت و توهین اونم در فضای مجازی هیچ وحشتی ندارم. اگر فکر میکنی بنظرت فایده ای داره و چیزی رو ثابت میکنه از نظر من مشکلی نداره. من مثل بقیه نازک نارنجی نیستم و از دیگران و زندگی انتظارهای غیرواقعگرایانه ندارم.

----------


## golbafan

> من کلا انرژی و جدیتم زیاده و این طرز صحبت و گیر دادن باریک بینانه برای من یه مسئلهء عادی و نگرش و رفتار همیشگیه.


ماشاالله
فتبارک الله احسن الخالقین

البته من حرفهای شما رو دررابطه با استیو جابز تایید میکنم
کلا نظام سرمایه داری مشکل اخلاقی داره

مثلا این بنده خدا واتس آپ رو تولید کرد و تلیاردر شد 
چی به مارسیده؟؟؟
یک نرم افزار چت اینترنتی که نتایج غیر اخلاقی جامعه رو بیشتر میکنه
و اطلاعات بیشتری از ما رو در اختیار سازمان های جاسوسی قرار میده

یکم دقت کنید...
آیا رابطه ی بین آمار خیانت و طلاق رو با رشد این تکنولوژی ها احساس نمیکنید؟؟؟
شبکه های ماهواره ای فرهنگ خیانت رو به ما میدن و این تکنولوژی ها ابزار خیانت رو در دست ما میزارن

اصلا من با اختراع برق هم مشکل دارم
همینطور اختراع ابزارهایی برای مصرف سوخت های فسیلی
من با فست فود هم مشکل دارم
و هرچیزی که به انقلاب صنعتی مربوط میشه
چون باعث مشکلات بسیار زیادی برای بشر شده
البته مزایایی هم داشته ولی معایبش بیشتر بوده و در آینده نزدیک باعث جنگهای بیشتر خواهد شد

ما انسانها طبیعت رو به گند کشیدیم
شاید برای همین بود که زمین نمیخواست آدم خلق بشه

----------


## freeman99

نمیدونم شما میخوای تاپیک یک طرفه باشه و فقط خودت مطلب بدی و هیچکس هیچی نگه؟ (جز تایید و تعریف و تمجید) یا اینکه میخوای بحثهای مخالف مطرح نشه.
اول باید خودت رو واقعگرا کنی. وگرنه همه این داستانها و حرفها و ادعاها کشکه!




> یه جایی یه جمله ی خیلی تأثیرگذار خوندم ؛ حیفم میاد این جا مطرح نشه...مضمونش این بود:
> دلیل اینکه از میان این همه آدم در دنیا عدّه خیلی کمی موفق به انجام  کارهای خیلی بزرگ میشوند این است که خیلی از افراد درست وقتی به یک قدمی  موفقیت رسیده اند دست از تلاش می کشند و کار را نیمه کاره رها می کنند...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حالا نتیجه گیری با خودتون...


درسته. ولی کلی گوییه و همینطوریش چندان مفید نیست.
در عمل خیلی پارامترها و جزییات هست که دخیله.
مثلا در همین برنامه نویسی من میبینم طرف با دوزار سواد میخواد همینطوری فقط پولای گنده دربیاره. حالا مثلا برنامه نویسی رو اصولی یاد نگرفته، اینقدر تنبل و راحت طلب بوده که فقط میخواسته با کدبازی برنامه نویس بشه و از این راه پول های خوبی دربیاره. ولی مگه واقعیت بچه بازیه؟ آقای محترم، یا درواقع نوجوان خام محترم، شما که درس و مشق خودت رو پشت گوش انداختی اینقدر همت و جدیت و درک نداشتی که وظایف خودت رو درست انجام بدی، یکسری چیزهای پایه در تخصص و شغل مورد نظر خودت رو حتی نرفتی یاد بگیری عذر و بهانه آوردی چون خوشایندت نبود چون سخت بود چون طولانی بود بی خیال شدی، بهانه کردی چند مدل جور توجیه آوردی، حالا چه انتظاری داری مگه چکار کردی چه زحمت درست و حسابی و روی اصولی کشیدی چه عقل و همت و مردانگی از خودت بروز دادی که حالا انتظار داری فقط پول پارو کنی؟ فکر میکنی چکاره ای مگه چیز خاصی هستی بین این همه آدم که خیلی هاشون از تو هم پایین زندگی میکنن؟ از تو قوی تر زیاد هست و دنیا به بچه هایی مثل شما نیازی نداره که تو رو خدا بیا واسه ما برنامه بنویس، بعدم توش گند بزن و بمون و ماست مالی کن و ما رو هم مچل خودت کن و اینطور بچه بازیها! مگه زندگی و دنیا بچه بازیه آقا جان؟! شوخی داره با کسی؟ عروسک بازی و خونه خالس؟ اگر چیز گنده میخوای همینطوری حلوا خیرات نمیکنن و مفتی نیست، باید خودت هم زحمت گنده بکشی آدم گنده ای بشی.
الان خیلی از به اصطلاح برنامه نویسان ما مثلا زبان انگلیسی اونقدری بلد نیستن حتی در حدی که بتونن از منابع رشتهء خودشون که اصلش انگلیسیه راحت و درست و حسابی استفاده کنن. جالب اینکه اعتقادی هم ندارن که این کار خیلی واجب و ضروریه. سالها کد میزنه برنامه درست میکنه ولی هنوز که هنوزه در این وادی لنگ میزنه. درحالیکه من از اولین روزی که دکمهء Power کامپیوتر رو برای اولین بار در زندگیم زدم فهمیدم قضیه چیه و باید چکار کنم و رفتم شروع کردم از همون روز اول از منوی استارت معنی درآوردن و لغت حفظ کردن. بعد معلومه که حق منی که اینقدر زحمت کشیدم و جدیت و اراده داشتم بیشتره. منی که روی اصول کار کردم. چرا نباشه؟ فرق دیگه از این گنده تر؟ اون موقع که شما دلت به بازیهای سطحی خودت خوش بود من راههای سخت و طولانی ای رو داشتم طی میکردم که پایم کامل باشه که اصولی و بی نقص پیش برم.
مثل اون تصویری که گذاشتی حکایت گنج و بیل و کلنگ زدن نیست. تازه همون گنج هم شانسی نمیشه. باید روی اصول پیش بری نقشه و حساب کتاب داره، وگرنه تا آخر عمرت هم ممکنه عرق بریزی و به چیزی نرسی، چون گنج ها فقط در نقاط خاص معدودی هستن در عمق و سمت خاصی و بیشتر جاهای دیگه گنجی وجود نداره.
شما اگر زبان بلد نباشی نتونی از منابع رشتهء خودت استفاده کنی، نتونی حرف بزنی حرف بفهمی، نمیتونی در دنیا حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی. احتمالش خیلی کمه! و همهء این داستانها رو گذاشتن و خوندن برات فایده ای نداره.
امید و تلاش، بدون واقعیت گرایی و جدیت و اصول، بیهوده است.
تازه بگم من شخصا حتی به امید هم نیازی نداشتم، بلکه دیدم این راهیه که باید طی کنم و چاره و راه دیگری نیست، بهرحال بخوای نخوای مجبورم، و جای دیگه راه و چیز دیگری نیست که بتونم جایگزینش کنم. چه به موفقیت برسم یا نرسم باید تلاش خودم رو بکنم، حتی تا آخر عمرم. اینطوری حداقل خودم رو سرزنش نخواهم کرد و مقصر نخواهم دانست و احساس ندامت و حماقت نخواهم کرد. من برای این ساخته شده بودم. بخاطر همین الان 12 ساله با اینکه شغلم هم برنامه نویسی نیست اما مثل خوره یک بند میخونم، یاد میگیرم، تحقیق میکنم، و نه فقط در برنامه نویسی، بلکه در خیلی چیزهای دیگر هم. یک زمانی بهم گفتن این عاقلانه نیست، نمیشه، اما من گفتم باید بشه! اگر نشه من چیز دیگه نمیخوام هدف دیگه ندارم، بهتر که حداقل تلاش خودم رو بکنم تا بعد اگر خدایی بود بگم اینا دیگه کار من نبود من کم نذاشتم تلاش خودم رو کردم برای چیزی که میخواستم و فکر میکردم درسته و راهی که باید برم!
خیلی ها مثلا میگن برنامه نویس نهایت میتونه 15 سال یا حتی کمتر برنامه نویسی کنه. ولی چرا؟ منکه اینطور فکر نمیکنم. میگم آدم باید اونقدر پایه ای کار کرده باشه اونقدر قوی و با اراده باشه که تا آخر عمرش هم بتونه یه راهی رو ادامه بده. اگر اون راه به انتها رسید بره یک راه دیگه رو شروع کنه. ولی طرفها چون سطحی و محدود کار میکنن در نتیجه بعد از این مدت دیگه چیزی ته دیگ براشون باقی نمیمونه!
یکی دیگه میگفت اگر به ادیسون هم همین حرفهای ناامیدکننده و دلسردکننده رو زده بودن چیزهایی رو که اختراع کرد اختراع نمیکرد! بهش گفتم اشتباه شما همین جاست! ادیسون اگر مثل شما بود مثل شما فکر میکرد اینقدر جدیت و روشنی و اراده نداشت نمیدونست چی میخواد تصمیم خودش رو نگرفته بود، با دوتا حرف دیگران دلسرد و بی انگیزه میشد، که دیگه ادیسون نمیشد! امثال شما هیچوقت ادیسون نمیشید چون ویژگیهای شخصیش رو ندارید! واقعا فکر میکنید برای ادیسون هزار مشکل و شکست دلسرد کننده پیش نیامد، مسخره نشد، حرفهای ناامیدکننده و منفی که حتی خودش رو هم واقعا به شک بندازن نشنید؟

مثلا همین تاپیک شما رو درنظر بگیر. من اومدم دوتا حرف خودم رو زدم نظر خودم رو گفتم، توهینی هم به شخص شما نکردم، اما شما چقدر برات سنگین اومده انگار آسمون به زمین اومده و نباید هیچکس میامد مخالفت میکرد و مطلبی که خوشایند شما نیست میذاشت، میگی تاپیک رو حذف کنم، بنده رو مورد لطف قرار دادید گفتید حسود و عقده ای و غیره، البته که من مثل شما حساس نیستم روی این مسائل و پوستم کلفت تر از این حرفهاست که با دوتا این برخوردها و توپ و تشر مسیر و رفتار خودم رو عوض کنم و از هدفم باز بمونم. من کار خودم رو میکنم، راه خودم رو میرم، راهم رو باز میکنم، و به نظرات و خوشایند و ناخوشایند دیگران و توهین و تمسخرشون اهمیتی نمیدم. چه اشکالی داره؟ خیلی هم خوبه. آزادی دیگران رو هم سلب نمیکنم و امکان رشد اونا و دنبال کردن و تلاش برای هدفهای خودشون رو گرچه متفاوت یا حتی مغایر با من باشه نمیگیرم. منکه مثل استیو جابز نیستم!!
اینقدر دنبال این جفنگیات و چیزهای سطحی نباشید که کسی نگه بالای چشت ابروس و چیزها طبق انتظار و خوشایند شما پیش بره. دنیای واقعی و واقعیت ها رو بشناسید و بر اساس اون خودتون رو تطبیق بدید، چون واقعیت خودش رو با شما تطبیق نمیده! بعد تازه میتونید بیاید برید دنبال یادگیری واقعی و تلاش و زحمت و موفقیت. اول خودتون رو درست کنید! مشکل اول در درون خودتونه. کسی که نتونه خودش رو حل کنه نمیتونه مشکلات خارج از خودش رو هم حل کنه.

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

> نه اتفاقا خوبه بذار باشه چون برای من بیان حرفهای خودم مهمه.
> فکر کردی مثلا دوتا داستان گذاشتی واسه من اهمیتی داره؟ اتفاقا بهانهء افشاگری و بیان واقعیت ها توسط من میشه...


دوست عزیز شما اصلاً متوجه نشدی که این تاپیک به چه هدفی ایجاد شده
فقط داری میبری و میدوزی واسه خودت
هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک اصلاً چیز دیگه ای بوده که دوستمون golbafan خیلی خوب متوجه شده
شما میتونی یه تاپیک دیگه ایجاد کنی و واقعیتاتو اونجا بگی.حق خراب کردن بیخود و بی جهت این تاپیک رو نداری چون فقط حرفای خودتو میشنوی




> اتفاقا من خیلی هم راحتم. مشکل حساسیت و تفسیر به رای شماست که فکر میکنی الان من داغ کردم!
> من کلا انرژی و جدیتم زیاده و این طرز صحبت و گیر دادن باریک بینانه برای من یه مسئلهء عادی و نگرش و رفتار همیشگیه.


من رأی ندادم به چیزی...این تاپیک صرفاً بخاطر یادگرفتن تلاش و پشتکار و آموختن اینه که خدا خودش وعده داده:«هر کس از بندگان من تلاش کند می یابد.»
حالا چون شما تلاش کردی نیافتی مصداق همون تصویر آخریست
میخوای قبول کن میخوای نه.کسی شما رو مجبور به قبول کردن نکرده...شما تو همون دنیا و واقعیات خودت بمون و ادامه بده.
إن شاء الله موفق بشی و ما موفقیتتو با چشم ببینیم.کسی حسود نیست این جا
هست آیا؟




> شما که هرچی دلت خواست قبلا گفتی، گفتی حسود، عقده ای و غیره!
> ضمنا من از خشونت و توهین اونم در فضای مجازی هیچ وحشتی ندارم. اگر فکر میکنی بنظرت فایده ای داره و چیزی رو ثابت میکنه از نظر من مشکلی نداره. من مثل بقیه نازک نارنجی نیستم و از دیگران و زندگی انتظارهای غیرواقعگرایانه ندارم.


در مورد اول اون کسی که به شما گفت بدبخت من نبودم دوست با دقت من!
فکر میکنم شما میای سریع تو این تاپیک آخرین پست رو نگاه میکنی ؛ مخالفتتو باهاش میکنی بعد میری،نه؟
منم هیچوقت بی احترامی نکردم به شما.شما کاملاً اعضاء رو باهم اشتباه گرفتی و قاطی کردی باهم
من مشکلی با مخالفت ندارم.فقط انتظار نداشتم بین اعضاء بحث صورت بگیره.برای همین اون پستو گذاشتم که: ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم***خود غلط بود آن چه میپنداشتیم
در مورد عملی شدن کارهای بزرگی که انسان _واقعاً_ تلاش میکنه براشون هم دیگه همه چی مشخصه.جای بحثی نیست
ولی وقتی دیگه حدیث و آیات قرآن دلالت بر این دارن که هر کس به اندازه تلاشش در هر راهی همون چیز رو بدست میاره؛این دیگه جای بحث نداره...نکنه داره؟
نکنه وعده های خدا هم استغفرالله ، روم به دیوار دروغن؟؟؟؟!
اگه یه خواستتون دیرتر برآورده بشه شاید مصلحت خدا بر این بوده که شما یه دو قدم اضافه تر برداری وقتی کاملاً خسته شدی تا به اون موفقیت بزرگه برسی و بعداً همون دو قدمی که وقتی دیگه جون کار کردن نداشتی شمارو معروف میکنه...باعث معروفیت همین دو قدمیه که از بین اون همه آدم کسی برنمیداره
اما شما کم میاری همون یه قدم آخرو...

حالا هر جور میل خودتونه
موفق باشید

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

باعث تاسفه ، یعنی اینقدر بیکارید؟ فقط منتظرید یه نفر یه مطلبی بگه و بعد داد و بیداد و بی احترامی رو بهم شروع کنید.
اگر دنبال همچین بحث هایی هستید ، بدونید که این سایت جاش نیست.

----------

